# Eura mobil help.



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
i am looking for a Eura mobil integra, but i am not sure what the model numbers mean, I want the LS model with the forward lounge (rear toilet), i think there is a 635,636 and a few others. can any one tell me what the difference between these models is please and does anyone know of any for sale??


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi the numbers refer to the overall length of the motorhome i.e 810 = 8.1 metres 770 = 7.7 meters etc.

The HB EB HS LS are all terms for different floor plan layouts. Club lounge Transverse Bed over garage Twin Lounge Twin lounge with Dinette, many many variations.

Regards MnD :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This Site may be of help

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alan23 (Apr 29, 2008)

we went through that, I believe there are bout 200 variants but they are modular
short kitchen, long kitchen, L shaped kitchen
short bathroom, bathroom with seperate shower ,corner bathroom
Dinette, dinette with sofa opposite, dinette with long sofa opposite, no dinette
bed at back, lounge at back, bunks at back, nothing at back
with or without tag axle (bigger payload with)
Merc or Fiat base vehicle (different number eg 635 vs 636)
number seems to be van length or slightly less
biger vans hold more of the above unsurprisiingly but there is a touch of MFI kitchen design in the different versions of what will fit in to a particular mdoel number
There are some useful documents on Euramobil website if you hunt around that give you the last few years then it is detective work and looking at the pictures
Good luck
Alan


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks all for your help, there is some imformation on that site to get me started.
cheers


----------

